# Good Bye Tiguan &#x1f3fc;



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

So after owing my Tiguan SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line for 10 months it was time to say good riddance! 
The car overall for price point and what it had to offer was excellent. 
The styling of it was gorgeous with those 20s and the skirts and bumpers etc 
The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe. 
The other downside has been all the recalls and the minor leak I had coming in from the Pano.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Mikey RRRs said:


> So after owing my Tiguan SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line for 10 months it was time to say good riddance!
> The car overall for price point and what it had to offer was excellent.
> The styling of it was gorgeous with those 20s and the skirts and bumpers etc
> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.
> The other downside has been all the recalls and the minor leak I had coming in from the Pano.


It’s that bad huh? We’re getting a 2019 on in a couple of days. Seeing these posting making me rethink it.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

You will get mixed reviews on any car.

I think that most like it.

I have a 2018 SEL Premium and love it.

The panoramic sunroof is the best part of the car.

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

You will most certainly get mixed reviews about cars on a forum. We have a 2019 SEL premium R-line and love it. Pano roof, Nav all the bells and whistles. Some things I wish it had and others I don't use but all in all its been an awesome car so far.


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> It’s that bad huh? We’re getting a 2019 on in a couple of days. Seeing these posting making me rethink it.


Don't drive it like the accelerator pedal is an on off switch and you will be fine, if you floor it all the time the delay and jerkiness comes out, drive it smoothly and consistently and it is fine.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have an 18 Grand Cherokee which is going away for a 2nd Tiguan, so it's too each their own, I prefer the Tiguan on a daily drive when my girlfriend let's me take it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

lgbalfa said:


> The panoramic sunroof is the best part of the car.


This may be true. However, it also appears to be the most problematic part of the car. I'm personally glad that I do not have one (been there, done that).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

This is where VW dropped the ball in the American market. We have an S and with its diesel/tractor engine (as others have described it) it is fine for basic transportation. The premium cost for the high end models should include a better engine, like the VR6 from the Atlas. Or at the very least have the option to get a better engine on the high end models.


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

The car in my eyes was gorgeous like I said. I’d compare the “Design Only” to the Audi’s SQ5 and Porsche Macan GTS. I mean the Tiguan R line looks bad ass. But for me it was just the pick up and speed. Also that transmission is a turn off. Overall great car though seriously.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have an 18 SEL-P and tried to be realistic about performance after trading in my 15 GSW TDI on the buyback program. As a comparably affordable family hauler and borderline luxury crossover SUV I don't think anyone should expect much of a sporty experience, but I do agree the engine is underwhelming to say the least. I also test drove a Q5 which was significantly better, but I couldn't wrap my head around paying $15k more for what felt like basically the same vehicle with a nicer engine and finish. I spent my first year in a Custom Drive setting with the engine set to Economy and it kind of made me hate the engine. I finally gave up on trying to manage my MPG and just switched it over to Standard Drive and it has been significantly better. Yes, the transmission still kind of sucks and sometimes gives you that roller coaster jerk in the back but it isn't a horrible driving experience. Economy is just a deathtrap, especially when trying to pull into traffic from a stop - there is a several second lag between when you press the throttle and when you actually move and then you just putt-putt along until you get up to speed. If a sporty engine is high on your list than I agree that the Tiguan isn't for you, but if you want a great combination of European design, premium features & technology, passenger/cargo room, and decent AWD then the Tiguan checks most of the boxes.


----------



## matt34 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mikey RRRs said:


> So after owing my Tiguan SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line for 10 months it was time to say good riddance!
> The car overall for price point and what it had to offer was excellent.
> The styling of it was gorgeous with those 20s and the skirts and bumpers etc
> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.
> The other downside has been all the recalls and the minor leak I had coming in from the Pano.


Forgive the ignorance but isn't there a tune available for the Tiguan's 2.0 yet? I'm looking at the Tiguan for my wife here in the mountains of Colorado.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Mikey RRRs said:


> ...
> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.
> ..


Just to confirm, you purchased the vehicle without test driving it, and without researching the engine?

On the transmission piece, the 2019 remapping makes a significant difference.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

*tiguan owner almost 2 years*

This is my 5 VW had 2 of the older Tiguan a new bug and a 2017 Golf r if you think this Tiguan is going to be a sheep in wolfs clothing you're somewhat nieve. This is great at what it is a hauler that's stylish and comfortable. Problems, that what we get for being pigs and wanting to get the Tiguan as soon as it came out problems all new cars have them the first year and this car is no different. Also, the car not be made in Germany does not help with initial reliability. In short, its a great at what it is.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

matt34 said:


> Forgive the ignorance but isn't there a tune available for the Tiguan's 2.0 yet? I'm looking at the Tiguan for my wife here in the mountains of Colorado.


There are at least three plug-n-play solutions (Neuspeed power module, JB4, RaceChips) and I would be surprised if there wasn't a tune already, though I haven't looked personally. The plug-n-play options get you anywhere from a supposed @30-55HP and @40-65 Lb Ft of Tourque. Most who get them have positive remarks on the impact.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

*Very Happy w/ my '19 SEL-P.*

This is my first VW, coming from a 2013 535i and a 2016 435i. Bought a '19 SEL-P last month. Certainly doesn't compare in terms of luxury from the BMW's I came from. But actually, I'm really impressed overall. I was looking at a 2019 X5 - loaded (MSRP ~$61k) - even negotiated a deal with my local BMW dealership. But opted for something more economical. Like the OP said - it is on the slower side. But in terms of technology and features, it's got nearly everything the loaded, high-end '19 X5 offered, except the Heads-Up display. Nearly everything else is there, in terms of digital cockpit, driver's assistance systems, etc. Overall really impressed and satisfied with the car - especially considering 1/2 $ the monthly payments as the '19 X5. It's a beautiful car and, overall, very satisfied. I tend to see most owners on this forum are very happy with this car - especially the upgrades from '18 to '19 - there's a lot this vehicle offers.

I think a key here is to negotiate a good deal. See the threads on "Lease Rates" and "Is this a Fair Price". Lots to be learned on those.


----------



## matt34 (Dec 23, 2016)

CTGeoff said:


> There are at least three plug-n-play solutions (Neuspeed power module, JB4, RaceChips) and I would be surprised if there wasn't a tune already, though I haven't looked personally. The plug-n-play options get you anywhere from a supposed @30-55HP and @40-65 Lb Ft of Tourque. Most who get them have positive remarks on the impact.


Thanks! I'm surprised that companies like ARP haven't broken in the ECU/TCU yet. I know it's getting more difficult as the code is getting more complicated.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Mikey RRRs said:


> So after owing my Tiguan SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line for 10 months it was time to say good riddance!
> The car overall for price point and what it had to offer was excellent.
> The styling of it was gorgeous with those 20s and the skirts and bumpers etc
> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.
> The other downside has been all the recalls and the minor leak I had coming in from the Pano.


Interesting -- that is all it takes for you to jump ship with implied curse words in the thread title? 

You don't indicate that you were ever stranded or left with out-of-pocket costs. No mention of repeated trips to the dealer for the same problem that kept breaking or was never fixed. And, it doesn't sound like you tried any of the very easy ECU programming fixes that have improved performance for a lot of other Tiguan owners. I know that made a positive change for my car. 

In short, it just wasn't fast enough and had a few recalls. As one other person asked, didn't you test drive this before buying? A couple of test drives has always been standard procedure for any car I've had on my short list. 

And recalls are pretty standard issue these days for any car. My 2015 Outback was recalled five times in the four years I owned it. Nothing too big, but Subaru has a much better reputation for reliability than VW.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> It’s that bad huh? We’re getting a 2019 on in a couple of days. Seeing these posting making me rethink it.


2019s vs 2018s are night and day from what everyone has said. The transmission/power delivery issues with the '18 are vanquished in the '19, at least as far as I can tell. I'm pretty happy with my 2019 on those fronts.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

matt34 said:


> Thanks! I'm surprised that companies like ARP haven't broken in the ECU/TCU yet. I know it's getting more difficult as the code is getting more complicated.


Don't forget that with most tunes you then need to use premium fuel which raises the operating costs per mile. So you pay for the tuner and pay again and again every time you fill up. We won't even discuss the warranty implications. Paying 50% above the base model price should get one a better engine, not just a bunch of electronic fluff.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

IbsFt said:


> matt34 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I'm surprised that companies like ARP haven't broken in the ECU/TCU yet. I know it's getting more difficult as the code is getting more complicated.
> ...


You’re not wrong, but with an upgraded motor, it would be more like 60% more than the base car at that point.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Mikey RRRs said:


> So after owing my Tiguan SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line for 10 months it was time to say good riddance!
> The car overall for price point and what it had to offer was excellent.
> The styling of it was gorgeous with those 20s and the skirts and bumpers etc
> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.
> The other downside has been all the recalls and the minor leak I had coming in from the Pano.


This August I will have mine 2 years and it has 27k and I’m going to start car shopping next week. I’ve had a lot of problems and I’m tired of the recalls. The hesitation is really bad and I was at the dealer last week for another repair and I drove a 2019 and it drove just like mine. It’s funny that when I test drove the one I bought it didn’t hesitate that day. 

I find the gas mileage really bad, this thing sucks down gas like crazy. I traded in a 2015 pilot and I thought I would save some money on fuel and I didn’t. I’ve been driving VW’s since the late 70’s so I’m not new to them. I tried the Carista app and changed the throttle response to direct and that made a very slight improvement but still hesitates. The hesitation is a deal breaker for me. We have an old Subaru as a third car and I enjoy driving it more and the Tiguan just sits.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Mikey RRRs said:


> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had purchased the car without knowledge that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.


Too bad that the easy fixes for power were not discovered here since it was the only major downfall.
So, what superior SUV replaced your Tig and for what price?


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

schagaphonic said:


> Too bad that the easy fixes for power were not discovered here since it was the only major downfall.
> So, what superior SUV replaced your Tig and for what price?


The come back of the STI Forrester  :crossing fingers:


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Mikey RRRs said:


> So after owing my Tiguan SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line for 10 months it was time to say good riddance!
> The car overall for price point and what it had to offer was excellent.
> The styling of it was gorgeous with those 20s and the skirts and bumpers etc
> The only downfall for me was that transmission and the power it offered. It was slowwwwwwwww. I had *purchased the car without knowledge* that is differs from the one that was offered in Europe.
> The other downside has been all the recalls and the minor leak I had coming in from the Pano.


There's your problem.

Of course it's going to differ from the model in the EU. They all do...........

I've had one recall for the ambient lighting and it's not really a "recall" to me. I've had no leaks from the panoramic sunroof. But then again, I don't park near trees or have any near my driveway. Going on 1 year of ownership.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

BTW, what's the "hesitation" that I see referred to?

We initially tested a 2018 demo, and while the 2019 felt much more responsive due to the transmission remapping, there was no hesitation on either. That said, I tend to disable auto start/stop when I drive, but even with it on I feel this vehicle is very torquey off the line.

I'm guessing this is related to the earliest build dates?


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hesitation??? Take it out of ECO mode. That a start. With all the VCDS adaptations you can do and that I have done, there's no hesitation in the throttle in mine. Another option is a tuner. I also seen somewhere on here that someone brought there's in for service and had the cam position sensor changed and the "hesitation" went away. Ill have to see if I can find it on here.


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

Everyone the car is Phenomenal like I said. It never left me stranded. It just wasn’t for me! 

It’s the peace fingers emoji in the title but I guess that’s what it translated to and looks like curse words lol 

I have a 2017 X5 also for the wifey. Which is no comparison to the Tiguan. I replaced the Tiguan for a daily E92 M3 Competition Package. Who wouldn’t lol.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

smg64ct203 said:


> This August I will have mine 2 years and it has 27k and I’m going to start car shopping next week. I’ve had a lot of problems and I’m tired of the recalls. The hesitation is really bad and I was at the dealer last week for another repair and I drove a 2019 and it drove just like mine. It’s funny that when I test drove the one I bought it didn’t hesitate that day.
> 
> I find the gas mileage really bad, this thing sucks down gas like crazy. I traded in a 2015 pilot and I thought I would save some money on fuel and I didn’t. I’ve been driving VW’s since the late 70’s so I’m not new to them. I tried the Carista app and changed the throttle response to direct and that made a very slight improvement but still hesitates. The hesitation is a deal breaker for me. We have an old Subaru as a third car and I enjoy driving it more and the Tiguan just sits.


I'm averaging 23 City, 29 combined and 33 highway on my 18 SEL-P. I'm not heavy or light on the pedal, but I'll say that each car really can vary. My 17 Jeep got 24 on average and my 18 gets 20.


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

That’s one thing I don’t and will not look at is MPG on any car unless I moved to the suburbs and had a big commute. My car commute at MOST is 25 miles each way living in NYC.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

phlegm said:


> BTW, what's the "hesitation" that I see referred to?
> 
> We initially tested a 2018 demo, and while the 2019 felt much more responsive due to the transmission remapping, there was no hesitation on either. That said, I tend to disable auto start/stop when I drive, but even with it on I feel this vehicle is very torquey off the line.
> 
> I'm guessing this is related to the earliest build dates?


I don't mind start/stop too much unless I know that I won't be stopping for very long, so I disable it occasionally. My wife hates it though and disables it immediately. She's from the UK and the start/stop over there is constant due to the traffic in London, so I think she's just burnt out on it.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Mikey RRRs said:


> ...
> I have a 2017 X5 also for the wifey. Which is no comparison to the Tiguan. I replaced the Tiguan for a daily E92 M3 Competition Package. Who wouldn’t lol.


Wait, you're saying a BMW X5 and a BMW M3 are faster than the Tiguan? Impossible - I say those vehicles are directly comparable!


Sorry to hear you were fed up with all the Tiguan recalls. Given the E92 ceased production in 2013, you should ensure the following recalls were taken care of:



NEWS: BMW is recalling certain 1-Series, 3-Series ans Z4 vehicles
NHTSA Campaign ID number: 13V044000 @ www.Safercar.Gov

FEBRUARY 2013 

BMW 3-Series Recall Information

NEWS: BMW is recalling 8,752 vehicles; AIR
Report Receipt Date: FEB 02, 2017 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 17V067000 
Component(s): POWER TRAIN 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 8,752

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling certain 2002-2003 3-Series coupes and convertibles
Report Receipt Date: MAY 03, 2013 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 13V172000 
Component(s): AIR BAGS 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 42,080 

APRIL 2013

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling 176,000 vehicles from 2012-2014; Power Brake System
Yahoo News @ October 1, 2013

OCTOBER 2013

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling certain 2012-2014 320i, 328i, 320i xDrive, and 328i xDrive sedans; model year 2014 328i xDrive Sports Wagons; model year 2012-2013 528i and 528i xDrive sedans, model year 2013-2014 X1 sDrive28i and X1 xDrive28i vehicles and model year 2012-2014 Z4 sDrive28i roadsters
Report Receipt Date: SEP 26, 2013
NHTSA Campaign Number: 13V454000
Component(s): SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC
Potential Number of Units Affected: 76,191

SEPTEMBER 2013

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling 76,000 vehicles; AIR BAG
Report Receipt Date: NOV 12, 2013 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 13V564000 
Component(s): AIR BAGS 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 76,565 

DECEMBER 2013

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling 156,000 vehicles from model years 2010-2012; ENGINE
Report Receipt Date: APR 10, 2014 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 14V176000 
Component(s): ENGINE
Potential Number of Units Affected: 156,137 

APRIL 2014

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling a certain 2014 BMW i3 and certain 2014 MINI Cooper Hardtop vehicles; AIR BAGS
Report Receipt Date: JUL 14, 2014 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 14V422000 
Component(s): AIR BAGS
Potential Number of Units Affected: 27

SEPT 2014

---

EWS: BMW is recalling certain 2014 BMW 328i xDrive Sports Wagon, 2012-2014 BMW 320i Sedan, 328i Sedan, 320i xDrive Sedan, 328i xDrive Sedan, 2012-2013 BMW 528i Sedan, 528i xDrive Sedan, 2013-2014 BMW X1 sDrive28i, X1 xDrive28i Sports Activity Vehicle, 2013-2014 BMW X3 xDrive28i Sports Activity Vehicle, 2012-2014 BMW Z4 sDrive28i Roadster, and 2014 BMW 428i Coupe, and 428i xDrive Coupe; SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC 
Report Receipt Date: OCT 07, 2014 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 14V627000 
Component(s): SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 8,988 

NOV 2014 

---


NEWS: BMW is recalling certain model year 2014 228i Coupe, M235i Coupe, 320i, 320xi, 328i, 328xi, 335i, 335xi, ActiveHybrid 3, 328xi Sports Wagon, 428i Coupe, 428xi Coupe, 435i Coupe, 435xi Coupe, 428i Convertible, 428xi Convertible, 435i Convertible, 328xi Gran Turismo, 335xi Gran Turismo, and 2015 428i Gran Coupe, 428xi Gran Coupe, and 435i Gran Coupe vehicles; FUEL SYSTEM, GASOLINE 
Report Receipt Date: MAR 31, 2015 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 15V189000 
Component(s): FUEL SYSTEM, GASOLINE 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 18,054 

APRIL 2015

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling certain 2012-2015 320i, 320xi, 328i, 328xi, 335i, 335xi, and ActiveHybrid3; 2014-2015 328xi Sports Wagon vehicles; 2014-2015 328d, 328xd vehicles and 2014-2015 328xd Sports Wagon vehicles; EXTERIOR LIGHTING
Report Receipt Date: AUG 17, 2015 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 15V520000 
Component(s): EXTERIOR LIGHTING 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 7,544 

SEPT 2015

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling 840,000 vehicles; AIR BAGS 
Report Receipt Date: FEB 05, 2016 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 16V071000 
Component(s): AIR BAGS 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 840,000 

FEBRUARY 2016

---

NEWS: BMW is recalling 230,117 vehicles; AIR BAGS 
Report Receipt Date: JAN 20, 2017 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 17V047000 
Component(s): AIR BAGS 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 230,117

FEBRUARY 2017

---


Visit our new NEW RECALL PAGE

BMW 3-Series Recall Information

NEWS: BMW is recalling 8,752 vehicles; AIR
Report Receipt Date: FEB 02, 2017 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 17V067000 
Component(s): POWER TRAIN 
Potential Number of Units Affected: 8,752

FEBRUARY 2017


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't understand how someone can buy a car and then be surprised by the performance of it. Test drives exist for a reason. While the top end power of the Tiguan is non-existent, I've been very happy with the low end grunt it has and find it more than enough to get around town and onto the highway. 

Congratulations on your purchase and I hope you enjoy the new car.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

smg64ct203 said:


> This August I will have mine 2 years and it has 27k and I’m going to start car shopping next week. I’ve had a lot of problems and I’m tired of the recalls. The hesitation is really bad and I was at the dealer last week for another repair and I drove a 2019 and it drove just like mine. It’s funny that when I test drove the one I bought it didn’t hesitate that day.
> 
> I find the gas mileage really bad, this thing sucks down gas like crazy. I traded in a 2015 pilot and I thought I would save some money on fuel and I didn’t. I’ve been driving VW’s since the late 70’s so I’m not new to them. I tried the Carista app and changed the throttle response to direct and that made a very slight improvement but still hesitates. The hesitation is a deal breaker for me. We have an old Subaru as a third car and I enjoy driving it more and the Tiguan just sits.


Clearly then something is wrong.
You should be getting over 30 mpg.
The Honda Pilot is maybe slightly better even, but if you are not getting good mileage with the 2.0, there is something that desperately needs fixing.


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

Lol. It was an Impulsive Buy. “hey wife we are expecting our second kid I need an SUV” lol. At least the recalls where performed before I bought it lol no headaches running back and fourth to the dealer. Also the dealer closet to my house was a joke. Like a serious joke and they just went bankrupt!


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Mikey RRRs said:


> Lol. It was an Impulsive Buy. “hey wife we are expecting our second kid I need an SUV” lol. At least the recalls where performed before I bought it lol no headaches running back and fourth to the dealer. Also the dealer closet to my house was a joke. Like a serious joke and they just went bankrupt!


My almost impulsive buy just before settling on the Tiguan was a Alfa Romeo Stelvio. I came very, very close....


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Mikey RRRs said:


> Lol. It was an Impulsive Buy. “hey wife we are expecting our second kid I need an SUV” lol. At least the recalls where performed before I bought it lol no headaches running back and fourth to the dealer. Also the dealer closet to my house was a joke. Like a serious joke and they just went bankrupt!


Man, a ~$30K car is considered an impulsive buy? My impulsive buys are like a cool T-shirt or something...


----------



## morris40 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Good Bye Tiguan*

My 2013 Tiguan SEL 4Motion has been an outstanding vehicle. Best thing I did to it was install a set of Michelin tires, quieter, smoother, etc. The OE Pirelli's had me thinking I had a bad wheel bearing.
Absolutely no issues with the car


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

kirk_augustin said:


> Clearly then something is wrong.
> You should be getting over 30 mpg.
> The Honda Pilot is maybe slightly better even, but if you are not getting good mileage with the 2.0, there is something that desperately needs fixing.


I’ve had it in for service and they say everything is normal. I’m not happy because I gave up a 6 cylinder and thought it would be better. I fill it up and the gas gauge moves off full very fast. I’m driving less now and filling it up 2 times a week. I’ve noticed the Tiguan uses more fuel around town than my pilot.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

smg64ct203 said:


> This August I will have mine 2 years and it has 27k and I’m going to start car shopping next week. I’ve had a lot of problems and I’m tired of the recalls. The hesitation is really bad and I was at the dealer last week for another repair and* I drove a 2019 and it drove just like mine*. It’s funny that when I test drove the one I bought it didn’t hesitate that day.
> 
> I find the gas mileage really bad, this thing sucks down gas like crazy. I traded in a 2015 pilot and I thought I would save some money on fuel and I didn’t. I’ve been driving VW’s since the late 70’s so I’m not new to them. I tried the Carista app and changed the throttle response to direct and that made a very slight improvement but still hesitates. The hesitation is a deal breaker for me. We have an old Subaru as a third car and I enjoy driving it more and the Tiguan just sits.


I think you might be the only one I've heard of on this forum that has driven both and said the 2019 wasn't a significant improvement. I also can't think of a 2019 owner that has had an issue like what's been described by 2018 owners. But if you didn't like it, you didn't like it.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

smg64ct203 said:


> I’ve had it in for service and they say everything is normal. I’m not happy because I gave up a 6 cylinder and thought it would be better. I fill it up and the gas gauge moves off full very fast. I’m driving less now and filling it up 2 times a week. I’ve noticed the Tiguan uses more fuel around town than my pilot.


Yeah, something is definitely up there. On highway trips ours gets an easy 33-35mpg, and around town even if I drive it like I used to drive my old GLI I struggle to get it below 25.


----------



## spmckeehan (Jun 14, 2016)

My wife and I picked up a 2019 SEL 4motion R-line back in Feb and while the power is lacking the overall vehicle is pretty awesome. We haven’t had any issues and for the price it’s hard to beat. It’s the wife’s daily driver to taxi the kids around. If she wants to speed around she can drive my car for the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

smg64ct203 said:


> I’ve noticed the Tiguan uses more fuel around town than my pilot.


I'm in the same boat. I have a consistent mixed city/highway drive and I average 24 MPG. My best tank was an all highway drive which got me 29 MPG.
With the cost of a gallon of gas in my area ($4), this thing is killing my wallet.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Our Tig 4motion has averaged 27.4 mpg combined over 5,846 miles. Hand calculated from gas receipts. A couple times it hit 30 mpg per tank when it was ALL highway driving. Around town averages 25.5 mpg. Last time I looked, the Tig's lie-o-meter was about 1 mpg optimistic, which is the best out of any car we've owned to date, but still not trustworthy.





spmckeehan said:


> My wife and I picked up a 2019 SEL 4motion R-line back in Feb and while the power is lacking the overall vehicle is pretty awesome. We haven’t had any issues and for the price it’s hard to beat. It’s the wife’s daily driver to taxi the kids around. If she wants to speed around she can drive my car for the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said. Everybody else with the underpowered 2.0 tractor engine needs to stop being defensive about it. The way the power is delivered is fine for average driving. If you try to be sporty, forget about it. Sport mode helps, but make no mistake, it isn't sporty. There is a noticeable and annoying delay between giving it heavy throttle and the thing responding. I don't know (or really care) if it is turbo lag, gas pedal mapping, the transmission having to figure out which of the 8 gears to grab, or some combination of them added to insufficient power to weight ratio that makes it feel clumsy when pushed. It is a shame since the Tig's handling and the go cart racer tiny steering wheel make it feel sporty, but then the drivetrain cannot deliver.

It is still a good, solid little SUV. Peppy or exciting to drive with the 2.0 it is not.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> ...
> 
> Well said. Everybody else with the underpowered 2.0 tractor engine needs to stop being defensive about it.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here is defensive about it.

I also dislike the diesel-like engine note on acceleration (which I guess makes sense given the "B" cycle), and it's not a road burner. Everyone should know this going in. I also would have paid more for an "R" version with the Atlas engine - that would have been an amazing vehicle, but likely would tread on Audi.

The main oddity was the OP's reference to buying it without test driving, and being surprised. The next weird thing is that the OP replaces it with an M3: different type of vehicle space-wise, cargo-wise, and passenger-wise, and on a whole other planet performance wise.

While the OP has every right to dislike the Tiguan and do as he wishes, I think the logic behind it was what caused the tone of this thread.


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

I realized that living in NYC and having two SUVs one being and x5 and one the Tiguan. It’s a no brainer the Tiguan would go. Note that I had a 400hp Golf R MK7 daily that I traded in for my Tiguan. So I was crushed and needed speed and instead I picked up the M3


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have a consistent mixed city/highway drive and I average 24 MPG. My best tank was an all highway drive which got me 29 MPG.
> With the cost of a gallon of gas in my area ($4), this thing is killing my wallet.


It is hard to be very sympathetic when your car is beating the EPA figures VW advertises for the car. What did you expect?

I'm pretty close to your mileage and am very happy because I'm doing better than expected. My prior Subaru Outback advertised better mileage but I never did get it. Turns out the two cars get about the same city mpgs and the VW does better on the highway than I ever got from the Outback (which was supposed to get 33 mpg highway -- my highway average on that car rarely beat 27 or 28.)


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

mlsstl said:


> It is hard to be very sympathetic when your car is beating the EPA figures VW advertises for the car. What did you expect?


The EPA lists mileage as up to 22 city / 27 Highway for my vehicle. I'm getting precisely what's advertised, so I would hardly classify that as "beating" the figures. Not in the same way others have noted.

And since you inquired, I'm getting exactly what I expected with the vehicle with regard to mileage.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> smg64ct203 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve noticed the Tiguan uses more fuel around town than my pilot.
> ...


If 24MPG the advertised MPG is killing your wallet you cannot AFFORD IT. Buy an economy car...


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> The EPA lists mileage as up to 22 city / 27 Highway for my vehicle. I'm getting precisely what's advertised, so I would hardly classify that as "beating" the figures. Not in the same way others have noted.
> 
> And since you inquired, I'm getting exactly what I expected with the vehicle with regard to mileage.


Guess we are both guilty of a little hyperbole. 

I read your 29 mpg as "beating" 27, and the 24 mpg mixed as also pretty good. Then, in your case, you now say that you are "getting exactly what [you] expected" in terms of gas mileage that was "killing your wallet" in the prior post. 

Sure $4 a gallon isn't cheap, but it is a heck of a lot cheaper than anywhere in Europe and many other countries. Sounds like a hybrid should be your next step. ;-)


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

mlsstl said:


> Guess we are both guilty of a little hyperbole.






__raj said:


> If 24MPG the advertised MPG is killing your wallet you cannot AFFORD IT. Buy an economy car...


See above.

And a bit of advice for you... A little less bourgeois will endear you more to the community.


----------

